# Humminbird SI GPS question



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got my SI and the side view is spectacular BUT the gps leaves a lot to be desired. It actually sux. If i didn't like the SI so much, i'd probably send it back. My question is what do you guys that have them, do to compensate for the poor gps they have. It's really annoying me that i cant find spots that i marked just minutes ago. If i'm not near some kind of land mark, i cant find the spot at all.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it working right??? I have a 595 and I have no trouble finding and returning to waypoints.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Rob said:


> Is it working right??? I have a 595 and I have no trouble finding and returning to waypoints.


I'm referring to the 997CSI. Everything seems to be working perfectly well except the gps.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like something may be wrong. I've got a 798 and a 788 and both work great. Have no problems staying on top of a weighpoint.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the 797 SI and my GPS works fine. Its refresh rate is a little slow, but plenty good enough to stay on a spot.

Maybe you have a defective unit?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I have the 797 SI and my GPS works fine. Its refresh rate is a little slow, but plenty good enough to stay on a spot.
> 
> Maybe you have a defective unit?


I can stay on the spot. Just finding it is tough. My refresh rate is terribly slow. Could it have something to do with where the antenna is mounted? I have it near the locator, about 8ft from my transducer at the back of the boat.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

The best pace to locate the puck is directly aboce your transducer. That way if you use your cursor to mark something that you see in the SI there is not an "error" of 8 feet between the weighpoint and the actual spot. This can make a huge difference if you're fishing a single down tree or a small rockpile. If you google "humminbird forum" the unofficial hbird forum (xumba something) will be one of the first. Reps from Hbird patrol this site and will answer any questions you have.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have the 997 and the gps works great. I have the transducer on my front trolling motor and the antenna is mounted just about directly above it.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

we have a couple 1197's and have never had a problem with the gps. Do you have a navioncs map car or the built in version? Without either of these it might be difficult to pinpoint where you are in relation to any landmarks.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

F1504X4 said:


> we have a couple 1197's and have never had a problem with the gps. Do you have a navioncs map car or the built in version? Without either of these it might be difficult to pinpoint where you are in relation to any landmarks.


I have the navionics bundle that came with it and the maps are great. Even used it at conneaut, perchin today. Marked the spot where i caught the most fish. I'll check it out next trip up.
Skunk, i may have to put my antenna a lot closer to the back of the boat and see if that helps.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Skunkagain is right on the money. Go to this site and register. Ask any question about your unit and be very surprised about who and type of help you will receive. 
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewforum.php?f=15
Tom,


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Got the 798ci "SI" last week. Took very little time realizing this is a serious pc. of equipment. Found things in SI mode, marked them as waypoints, went right back to them several times with no issue. I learned most of what i needed to know from the website referred to in this thread. I agree, check it out.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

FYI; got the rubber plug (free) from h'bird in the mail. This is the solution for the rooster tail spray caused by the transducer mount. It fills the void between the mount and the puck, eliminating the rooster tail. Which I can tell you, ain't much fun when your running a tiller boat with a setback jack plate (YOU GET WET!). If the unit didn't come with this, they will send you one free.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I've got the 797 model and while I have had other problems with the GPS, this was not one of them. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here...when you go back and try to find these waypoints you marked, do you zoom in on your map the closer you get? If you have it set to 1000ft out for example it can look like you are going right over it while infact you may be 50 feet off. I usually zoom in to 50 or 20ft when I get close.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CARP 104 said:


> I've got the 797 model and while I have had other problems with the GPS, this was not one of them.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here...when you go back and try to find these waypoints you marked, do you zoom in on your map the closer you get? If you have it set to 1000ft out for example it can look like you are going right over it while infact you may be 50 feet off. I usually zoom in to 50 or 20ft when I get close.


I do zoom in as i get closer. I haven't moved it yet but i think my antenna placement may be the problem from what i've been told and read. Gonna have it moved when i get the chance.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

http://topfishfinders.com/2009/09/new-humminbird-down-imaging/

Ken - If you love your 997 now ( like I do ) go to this site and read about the new down imaging. Will be available in Jan 2010 as a FREE upgrade.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

papaperch said:


> http://topfishfinders.com/2009/09/new-humminbird-down-imaging/
> 
> Ken - If you love your 997 now ( like I do ) go to this site and read about the new down imaging. Will be available in Jan 2010 as a FREE upgrade.


Already heard about it. R. Geasy from humminbird sent me an email yesterday about it. That upgrade will work on my 987CSI too.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Chaunc, Do you have the 50 channel GPS ant from Humminbird. It has taken back to so many sunkin boats over and over again and spot on. I just wish the drift alrm could be a little louder. My hearing aint so good lately so the alarms are gettin harder to hear. Love my 797 and 997. Want to see some neet stuff IM me and I might be able to send some pics.
later
donm


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chaunc,

Did you ever pinpoint the problem with the gps? I just purchased a SI unit and wanted to know if moving the puck fixed the problem. Don't want to have to do it twice. 

Also, how does the finder read @ speed? Any problems?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

JF1 said:


> Chaunc,
> 
> Did you ever pinpoint the problem with the gps? I just purchased a SI unit and wanted to know if moving the puck fixed the problem. Don't want to have to do it twice.
> 
> Also, how does the finder read @ speed? Any problems?


Jason, i didn't move it yet. I'll do it next spring when i take the boat in to get it serviced. The finder sucks, sometimes, when you get up over 30mph, it stops giving a reading. Gonna get that checked too. I like the big screen tho.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just purchased a 797Si for very very cheap, and as I've been reading up on the SI units it looks like I will put in a thru hull tansducer for running at speed w/ your conventioal 2D sonar and just use the si for slower speeds. 

Does the SI give you as good a picture as it looks like it does? Its bad that the water isn't even solid, the boat isn't even winterized (goin in next week), and I'm chomping at the bit for spring.


----------

